

JavaScript lib to make IE behave like a standards-compliant browser  - kirubakaran
http://code.google.com/p/ie7-js/

======
scooter53080
I tried this library sometime around May of last year. I read through a wrox
book called "CSS Instant Results" and many of the discussed CSS layouts
required use of the IE7 script to work properly. I had some problems with the
max/min width/height adjustments not holding when the browser was resized, and
additionally there was some flicker when resizing. At the time, it appeared
from the site and forum that there was not a lot of active development going
on. Now it looks like there has been an update, and active development has
resumed, so I would be interested to look into it again in the future.

------
hsiung
Seems like this script does a top level document search for nodes to apply
it's PNG fix. This can really hurt performance for sites that have complicated
layouts. Sometimes it's best just manually code your own png fix solutions
(fix exactly the image and div nodes you need for each page, rather than
conducting a document.getElementsByTagName.. sweep)

------
kirubakaran
At least for now, you can get around the 100 char limit for titles in YCNews
by first submitting with a shorter title and then editing it to have all the
chars you want.

~~~
pg
This hole isn't there because I wasn't aware of it, but because I trust users
here. Writing code to enforce rules is boring, so my general approach to abuse
is to wait for it to happen before I expend time preventing it.

~~~
mrtron
I have the same system, unfortunately people seem to do stupid things all the
time.

------
pius
So . . . does it work??

~~~
seren6ipity
Apparently it used to .

------
dmoney
Doesn't seem to fix the shimming problem :/

